# cigarette lighter?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i had these stupid neons in my car for about a month, and then they didnt work anymore. i thought that the neons had broke, but it was actually my cigarette lighter. i really didnt care that it didnt work, but now i bought this radar, and i need it to plug into the cigarette lighter. does anybody know how i can fix my cigarette lighter, or better yet, how do i hardwire the radar so that everytime my car is turned on, my radar is?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> well, i had these stupid neons in my car for about a month, and then they didnt work anymore. i thought that the neons had broke, but it was actually my cigarette lighter. i really didnt care that it didnt work, but now i bought this radar, and i need it to plug into the cigarette lighter. does anybody know how i can fix my cigarette lighter, or better yet, how do i hardwire the radar so that everytime my car is turned on, my radar is?


Get a flat cord (not a spiral) that fits your detector first. Then cut the cigarette lighter end off of it. Then pop off the pillar panel (between the dash and the roof) and push the wire down from the top until you can see it by the fuse box. Tuck the wire behind the pillar cover and under the edge of the head board. Next, connection of the wires. Connect the one without the white stipe (usually) around a good ground screw next to the fuse box. Then use a multi-meter to find a fuse that has power only when the key is on. (DO NOT use a test light! This can set off the airbags if done incorrectly!) Usually the fuse named "radio" is a good one to use. When you find the right fuse, pull it out and wrap the striped wire around one leg of it and plug it back in. Plug up the radar and test it out.

I realize this is "rigging" it a little bit but it should not be a problem of shorting out or anything. Mine has been wired up like this for years without a prob. Regardless, this is only my opinion and take it for whatever it's worth.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

go to a local auto parts store and purchace an add-a-circut(maninly used to add remote circuts for amplifyers. Place the fuse like end into the cig-lighter or mirror or any fuse that turns off when car is off then place the fuse that was origionally in that hole into the first fuse holes on the add-a-circut then place the same gague fuse(10,7.5,15, etc etc)into the other fuse place. Take a power wire from the radar detector and place it into the hole in the add-a-circut then crimp, and take the gound wire and ground it to the frame or tie it to the radio ground. And start up the car and it shuold turn on


----------

